# X-men 2



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

For those of you who enjoyed X-Men:
Kelly Hu Cast As Villainous Mutant In X-Men 2
The Scorpion King co-star Kelly Hu has been added to the cast of 20th Century Fox's X-Men 2 for director Bryan Singer. 

Production is scheduled to begin this month, with Ralph Winter, Lauren Shuler Donner and Avi Arad producing. Hu will star as the villainous Anne, a mutant with human emotions who is the sidekick to Striker, the lead villain who has yet to be cast. 

Last week, Aaron Stanford was cast as Pyro, a young mutant/student, while Alan Cumming will play Nightcrawler.

Returning characters include Professor X (Patrick Stewart), Wolverine (Hugh Jackman), Storm (Halle Berry), Magneto (Ian McKellen), Rogue (Anna Paquin), Cyclops (James Marsden), Dr. Jean Grey (Famke Janssen) and Mystique (Rebecca Romijn-Stamos).


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

alan cumming as nightcrawler makes me just a bit nervous...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Anything with Kelly Hu will have my eyeballs.

i even watched Nash Bridges and Martial Law.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

with kelly hu, halle berry, and framke jansson, who's needs dialogue or a plot...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I volunteer to play Striker just to have Kelly Hu as my sidekick.


----------

